# Alabama theater build Acoustic help needed



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

FYI….carpet is not staying threw it down for an appraisal. Lots of trim and painting work to do still over the next month.

Room dimensional are 21L by 16 W
Side walls are 7 ft high and ceiling is 9 ft with a tray in the middle going up to 10 ft.

I plan on having 2 columns on each side wall, the rear columns are to hide speakers and fronts are to balance the room aesthetically. 2 on rear wall will hide speakers as well. 

Should I get all the gear to REW the room first or are there things that I can do prior to buying all the equipment. 

1) From what I can gather I plan on putting super chunks on front corners. 
2) Cover the entire front wall the only thing I can find is Linacoustic (it will cover the windows. Having an AT screen.) 
3) Rear wall I can do 3 inches of of Linacoustic.
4) Side walls….do i only treat the First reflection point? whats DIY material is best and how thick

This look about right? 
Thanks for any input that anyone can lend.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure that bpape will chime in with recommendations. BTW, GIK makes fine room treatments if you don't want to DIY. By all means, add bass traps - they make an amazing difference in your system's performance.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

REW primarily helps to place seating and subs. It has other uses too but that's a big one. Since you already have the risers built, there isn't much flexibility in where the seating is going to go. You will certainly need to:

- cover the front wall 100% for surround reflections
- add bass control
- address all reflections to all seats from the LCR speakers.

After that, it's a matter of addressing specific issues that may arise. One position that tends to help quite a bit in addition to the others is the rear wall and and modal and non-modal cancellations off of it.

Bryan


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

My dad gave me 4 sheets 4x10 of OC 800. The acoustic properties are:
1.5" type 800 are: 125Hz- .12, 250Hz- .33, 500Hz- .92, 1000Hz- 1.04, 2000Hz- 1.03, 4000Hz- 1.02, NRC- .85.

Will this work for acoustic panels compared to 703 

or cut them into triangles for corner bass traps?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks OK but don't know what OC800 is.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www2.owenscorning.com/quietzone/pdfs/qzduct_datasheet.pdf


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm. Didn't show on my list of materials - interesting. If it's just duct board, should be OK. A bit denser than I'd prefer but should still be ok - and the price is right.....

Bryan


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

I will not have enough for all my needs. Will it be better to use it for the bass traps or panels? Then order the rest in 703/705


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For doing thick panels on the back wall, you could use it as the last layer closest to the wall. You can also use it with the facing toward the wall on the front wall.

Get 703 for the rest


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

After talking with Bpape this is what we came up with:

I have some Owens Corning 800 I got from my dad. That will cover the front wall and back wall

Will order some OC 703 2" for bass traps up front. FYI 1 box of 6 panels will make a single 8 ft bass trap. 

OC 703 for first reflection points 

OC703 on top of OC 800 on rear wall to thicken it up. I can't add bass traps in rear but he said to make it as thick as possible and this will be suitable. Going to try for 4" minimum if possible.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Might want to put some sort of facing on the rear wall treatments so we keep the surround field a bit more lively rather than dead and we just deal with the bass and mids.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

What should I use? Will it Cover the whole back wall On top of 703 on room side.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - room side. Plastic drop cloth is OK. Or to block even lower, pond liner. Can get that from Lowes.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Will the best subwoofer location change before and after acoustic treatment? Also will the location change based on type of sub sealed/ported or horn?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It could possibly change but if you dial it in first you'll be still in the ballpark. Ported subs will have 2 places that are putting out sound whereas sealed ones will have a single place. With a port or horn, you'll need to watch the orientation of the sub


----------

